# My First Jar



## epackage (Mar 5, 2010)

Got this in a group I bought this morning, great whittle ground lip and strong embossing but I don't collect these, just figured I couldn't pass at the price so I threw it in the box...If anyone likes it and wants it just let me know, we can work out the details and yes I assume it's very common but I figured I would post pic's just in case....Jim


----------



## dave3950 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Jim,

 Jar has a great look.  Can't tell the color?

 Dave


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

I love how the screen looks through the whittle! (something I don't say every day) []


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 5, 2010)

A friend told me the heavily rippled ones are doing quite well on e-bay recently


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah and lotsa (uninformed, imaginative) people fall in love with that big ole 1858 on there... it's a seller!


----------



## athometoo (Mar 5, 2010)

sure yall keep on jacking up the price right out of my two dollar budget . that is probally the only jar i would own that i wouldnt fill with marbles . its a looker for sure . sam   p.s im not uninformed or imaginative and i fell in love withem . [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't worry Sam, it ain't worth the air in it.. we're just being nice.. [&:]


----------



## rallcollector (Mar 5, 2010)

Trust me...like a lot of other things...everyone remembers their first jar.


----------

